# 4 Year old Male Golden In Need of Help!



## Jenn (May 24, 2006)

That poor guy! I can't donate until after payday but you can bet I'll send something to help out. Of course I'll keep sending positive thoughts Ryley's way.

I notice ya'll are located out of NW Florida, I'm over here in Gainesville, if you guys plan any events out this way I'd be happy to volunteer some of my time. If you've got something on a weekend (so I could drive there) I might be able to lend a hand then also.

~Jenn & Kaylee


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I did send something toward Riley... Please keep us posted as to how he is doing. Thank you for doing this work for such wonderful animals....beth, moose & sandy :wave:


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

That would be great. We always appreciate the help. We will also be having a big event in the fall called "Bark in the Park"...last year we had 100+ goldens running around our dog park. It was AWESOME!


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

All,
I forgot to mention, Ryley is up for adoption. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't believe in coincidences. Riley showed up where someone would help him. Bless you for all you do Nicole!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My check is written and will be in the mail box this afternoon. That is so, so sad. I hope and pray that he heals up and finds a perfect forever home where he can live a happy and much loved life.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

That poor guy. I will DEFINATELY be donating tomorrow (payday) thru paypal to the Ryley Fund. The person responsible for this poor guy should be prosecuted. I hope for a full and speedy recovery for him. Thank you for doing what you do. I admire you.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

even looking at the pictures you can tell he has the heart of a golden....those expressive eyes.....saying thank you...i love you...

(tears)

thank you for your love and compassion and those like you who are there for those who have no voice!!!


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, I just called the vet on our poor little boy Ryley and he is doing well this morning. He is eating (finally) and seems to be a bit more active. Thanks for all those who donated to help with the cost of his care. More updates as I get them.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That is good news!!! I hope Ryley knows how many people are pulling for him.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Any news on ryley?
beth, moose & sandy


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

Last I checked on Ryley was Friday and he was doing much better. I am going to call this morning for a status report. I will let you know as soon as I hear something. Thanks again for everyone's generous donations.


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I called yesterday and Ryley is still progressing just fine. They said we will be able to come and get him in a few weeks. He is gaining weight by the day and is eating well. His mange is looking better but he is still being treated very aggressively for it. More info when it comes.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

When I see things like this it brings tears to my eyes. But not so much the sad kind, the angry kind. I can't believe anyone would let that happen to a dog. I am so glad to hear that he is getting the care and attention that he needs and deserves. Thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh God bless his heart....How could anyone treat such a sweet boy so poorly...I pray he finds a loving wonderful home....

Summer


----------



## wendyma1 (Jun 7, 2006)

How I wish you guys were closer to CA!!!! I'm looking for another golden and would adopt him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats GReat news!! I'm glad to see he's doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To: Wendyma1 and all interested in Riley..*

I was just reading all of your msgs. about Ryley the dog that wandered into someone's backyard and was in such terrible shape. He is with Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue.

Go to this link to see his progress...He is still up for adoption and WendyMa1
there are always TRANSPORTS.

http://www.ecgrr.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=118&Itemid=105


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

He looks gorgeous in that last picture! How wonderful for him!


----------

